# Weekend report (07/18 and 07/18)



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Well I didn't have a break out weekend but I did have a nice Saturday 4 Blues (8# and under) and I must thanks Jake for the info I did catch a throw back Fluke and of course a couple of Sea Robins I didn't get out had to umpire games but the Tackle shop stated it was a slow day water was choppy and nothing was reported


----------

